# Wifi ac & BT 4.0 sur Mac Pro 4.1 & 5.1



## malcbo (26 Juillet 2014)

Salut,

J'ai le sur un forum anglophone qu'il est possible d'upgrader le wifi et le BT sur nos Mac Pro.
Il existe une solution "presque" plug & play (il y a 2-3 vis à retirer):
http://www.macvidcards.com/wifi-and-bluetooth-card-installation-in-a-41-or-51.html

Les premiers retours semblent assez prometteurs puisque qu'avec le wifi ac et le BT 4.0, la fonction Handoff (apparue sur Yosemite) devient dispo sur nos vaillantes machines.

J'ai commandé la pièce et viendrai faire un retour ici.


----------



## jellyboy74 (26 Juillet 2014)

Intéressant. J'ai hâte que tu nous fasse le retour


----------



## malcbo (20 Août 2014)

Petit retour rapide après installation de la carte WiFi/BT.

L'installation a été quelque peu laborieuse en raison de l'espace étriqué et des câbles d'antennes fins. Malgré tout, le guide est suffisamment bien foutu pour ne pas se tromper.

J'ai désormais accès au 802.11ac et le BT est passé à la version 4.0LE.

Les débits de transferts avec mon serveur sont améliorés et j'ai accès à Handoff sous Yosemite PR1.

A voir maintenant si continuity et handoff seront fonctionnels avec les versions finales de Yosemite et d'iOS 8.


----------



## Capitaine Crunch (17 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour malcbo, 

Etant  possesseur d'un mac pro mi- 2010, je viens de tomber sur ce topic. Après avoir lu votre échange avec jellyboy74, je souhaitais simplement avoir un feedback concernant votre expérience, après qq mois d'expérience, d'utilisation, êtes vous pleinement satisfait? ( au niveau du handsoff, continuity, wifi? )

Cordialement,


----------



## malcbo (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Niveau débits et fiabilité, cela tourne comme une horloge. 
Mon trackpad est reconnu comme avec la carte BT d'origine, ainsi qu'en partition recovery.
Le wifi annonce un débit variant entre 700 et 900 Mbps. dans la pratique le débit effectif est plutôt de 10-15Mo/s. C'est mieux qu'avant mais je m'attendais à plus.

Pour faire reconnaître cette carte sous Windows, j'ai du installé le driver Broadcom depuis la version 5.1 du pack drivers Bootcamp. Pas de souci non plus de ce côté, tout est reconnu.

Sinon, je viens de passer à la version finale d'OS X Yosemite. 
Entre mon iPad Air et mon Mac Pro, handoff fonctionne de manière bi-directionelle avec Safari, Pages, Numbers, Keynote par contre Mail tente d'ouvrir le message que l'on est en train de rédiger sans jamais y arriver.

A+


----------



## Capitaine Crunch (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ces précieuses informations, me voilà à présent vraiment plus avancé dans ma réflexion. Juste une dernière chose, comment avez vous procéder dans votre choix de matériel? Avez vous des liens utiles concernant le choix du matériel ?  Est ce qu'il y a une chose en particulier à faire attention?

Encore merci, bon week end à vous

Cordialement


----------



## malcbo (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je me suis longuement renseigné sur le forum de macrumors et un membre, macvidcards, propose la solution que j'ai installé sur mon Mac Pro.
J'avais commandé la carte sur eBay, mais, depuis, son site de vente en ligne a été mis à jour: 
http://www.macvidcards.com/store/p33/Wifi_AC_&_Bluetooth_Airport_Card.html
Choisir la version correspondant à ta generation de Mac Pro (4.1 / 5.1 dans mon cas). Il faut compter 10-15 jours avant réception et les frais de port ne sont pas donnés.

Pour l'installation, prendre son temps et ne pas s'énerver avec les câbles d'antennes, ils sont petits et difficiles à brancher. 
Dès que tout a été installé, redémarrer les Mac Pro et tout doit être opérationnel, à l'exception du trackpad qu'il faut appairer avec le nouveau module BT.

A+


Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capitaine Crunch (19 Octobre 2014)

Génial, je te remercie, j'ai maintenant tous les éléments qu'il me faut, je vais prendre encore un peu de temps pour réfléchir ( et ils sont apparemment en rupture de stock sur macvidcards ) .

Bon dimanche à toi et encore merci !


----------



## Alexanrde (26 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour 

Est ce qu'il s'agit bien de la carte  ''Broadcom BCM94360CDAX 802.11ac MiNi PCI-E'' ?

Merci d'avance 

Bonne journée !


----------



## Ibiscus (16 Août 2015)

Je déterre un peu ce fil, car je viens de lire l'info suivante :
http://www.macg.co/materiel/2015/08...-avec-batterie-integree-et-bluetooth-42-90543

Dans le présent fil, la carte Wifi+bluetooth proposée pour nos Mac Pro est à la norme pour *le bluetooth de 4.0 LE standard*, or dans l'annonce d'un clavier et d'une souris future d'Apple la norme utilisée serait la *4.2*. Ma question : pour passer de 4.0 à 4.2 il faut une évolution matérielle ou simplement logicielle  ?
Evidement ce serait plus simple si la carte était proposée à la norme 4.2 directement


----------



## Ibiscus (14 Octobre 2015)

Il y a du nouveau, seul le Trackpad 2 nécessite la norme 4.0 et pas le Magic Keyboard 2 ni le Magic Mouse 2 :
http://www.macg.co/materiel/2015/10/votre-mac-est-il-compatible-avec-le-magic-trackpad-2-91427

Ce qui m'amène à reposer la question : est-ce que la carte à la norme bluetooth 4.0 LE standard proposée par Macvidcards est compatible. Est-ce que 4.0 *LE* ne serait pas une norme "brouillon" (draft) non finalisée par rapport à celle utilisée par Apple ?
Si quelqu'un a des connaissances sur le sujet, merci de les faire partager.


----------



## Mic-M4c (5 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour.
Et pourquoi pas le dongle Belkin F8T065bf Mini clé USB Bluetooth 4.0 à brancher sur un port USB 3.0 ?

Belkin F8T065bf Mini clé USB Bluetooth 4.0 classe 2 (portée 10m) avec faible consommation d'énergie https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B009IQB3US/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_ga2ywbGX9YYWT


----------



## Ibiscus (10 Décembre 2015)

J'ai trouvé cet article qui devrait t'apporter une réponse concernant les dongles utilisables. Si j'ai bien compris il faut aussi, par logiciel, modifier le Mac en profondeur :
http://www.macg.co/os-x/2014/12/yosemite-activez-continuite-avec-une-clef-bluetooth-4-86290

Si tu te lances dans l'aventure, un petit retour nous ferait plaisir !


----------



## Ibiscus (10 Décembre 2015)

Au passage je pense avoir trouvé la signification de "LE" = Low Energy ; Bluetooth Low Energy = BLE


----------



## Ibiscus (1 Janvier 2016)

Un petit retour après l'installation de la nouvelle carte Wifi et Bluetooth sur Mac Pro 4.1 : Apple Broadcom Bcm94360cd - 802.11 A/B/G/N/AC + Bluetooth 4.0 With Adapter
Achat fait à cette adresse :
http://www.osxwifi.com/adapters
Ma commande a été traité le jour même, il y a un N° de suivi du paquet de donné. C'est $104,98 pour le kit avec l'extension du câble Bluetooth + $11,99 de frais de port. Une dizaine de jours pour la livraison. Par chance pas taxé à la douane, cela me revient donc à environ 111,09 € (suivant le change).
Le Kit est absolument complet, mais avant de vous lancer il vous faut un tournevis cruciforme Philips 00 (à défaut le PH0 semble aussi convenir) pour dévisser/revisser les vis des cartes. Attention de ne pas laisser les vis tomber au fond du Mac ! Autrement il faut des petits doigts pour encliquer les minuscules connecteurs coaxiaux. De plus s'ils ne sont pas présentés bien en face l'un de l'autre, on n'y arrive pas. C'est la seule difficulté rencontrée. Le câble d'extension à connecteur mâle-femelle, n'est vendu nul par ailleurs, c'est une fabrication de osxwifi, il vaut à lui seul de s'adresser à eux par l'achat de la carte et de son adaptateur.
Voici ce qu'affiche le "le rapport système" pour le Bluetooth : 

Version du logiciel Bluetooth Apple :  4.4.3f4 16616
Matériel, fonctionnalités et réglages :
Nom :  Mac Pro de xxxx
Adresse (URL) :  xxxxxxx
*Bluetooth faible énergie pris en charge :  Oui
Handoff pris en charge :  Oui
Instant Hotspot pris en charge :  Oui*
Fabricant :  Broadcom

Le Wifi peut utiliser la bande 5 GHz et le protocole 802.11 AC.


----------



## Pierre H (5 Mars 2017)

Intéressant tout ça. Question: tu avais déjà du wifi sur ton Mac Pro ? Le mien a le Bluetooth mais pas le wifi. Cela dit, j'ai fait une manip pour utiliser une antenne extérieure BT car le MP4,1 est notoirement connu pour la faible distance du wifi (2m et ça décroche...). J'imagine que je pourrais mettre des antennes wifi ext de la même manière. A quoi sert le câble USB du kit ?


----------



## Ibiscus (7 Mars 2017)

Oui, j'avais acheté l'option carte Wifi avec mon Mac Pro 4.1, le Bluetooth était livré d'office. C'est le Bluetooth qui a une portée limitée à environ 2 m et pas le Wifi, chez moi avec la carte d'origine Apple c'était plus de 5 m jusqu'à la Box (mais je préfère utiliser Ethernet).
Le câble USB du kit sert à repiquer la sortie USB (côté carte mère) sur laquelle était branchée l'ancienne carte Bluetooth pour la brancher sur la nouvelle carte. (C'est bien de l'USB mais le connecteur ne ressemble à rien de connu en USB) 
Sur la nouvelle carte il y a 4 antennes de branchées :
- Bluetooth (tu peux utiliser ton antenne externe si le câble est assez long). Le câble de l'antenne interne existante est trop court d'ou l'achat du prolongateur coaxial en plus si tu n'as pas d'antenne externe.
- 3 antennes Wifi => les 3 antennes sont en attente dans ton Mac Pro 4.1(donc si tu veux mettre des antennes extérieurs il faut que tu prévois d'acheter 3 antennes extérieurs et en plus comment tu vas les installer).
Des photos à cette adresse :
https://app.sugarsync.com/iris/wf/D1771476_76353449_8443745


----------



## Pierre H (7 Mars 2017)

Merci de tes explications ! J'avais pas réalisé que c'était pas une même carte à l'origine, mais deux cartes, et qu'avec cette modif on passe sur une seule carte. Du coup je comprends la nécessité de l'extension pour l'antenne BT puisque le nouveau module est à l'autre bout du Mac (ok j'exagère...).

Je regarderai dans le mien pour les antennes Wifi, je comprends qu'elles marchent mieux car elles sont sur l'avant, pas loin de la grille trouée du Mac, alors que l'antenne BT est cachée dans les arcanes.

Sur le mien, j'avais fait cette manip: https://nobblynoel.wordpress.com/2010/04/25/mac-pro-2009-bluetooth-fix/

L'idée c'est de trouver un fil avec les connexions mini-antenne et antenne classique :






Et de mettre une antenne de routeur sur la sortie (le wifi et le BT sont sur les mêmes fréquence, donc les antennes sont compatibles), du coup elle se retrouve à l'extérieur du boitier du Mac. J'ai fait pareil, en perçant une plaque de l'arrière. Pour l'instant j'ai un slot PCI libre, mais si je devais ajouter une autre carte, je pourrais déplacer l'antenne sur la carte USB3, j'ai de la place sur le côté :






Avec cette manip à quelques euros, je suis passé d'un BT qui décroche souvent avec une portée d'1m50 à facilement 5 ou 6 mètres sans décrochage. Vu que dans la vraie vie, le Mac est à 2m du clavier/souris, c'est top maintenant.


----------



## Ibiscus (8 Mars 2017)

Tu dois trouver dans le commerce des cordons coaxiaux avec U.FL mini plug et RP-SMA suffisamment long, mais ce n'est pas si courant à 40-45 cm ou plus. Par contre tu ne trouveras pas tout-fait le câble coaxial prolongateur U.FL mâle et femelle. Pour le faire et relier l'ancien coaxial de ton antenne externe, il faudrait trouvé un connecteur U.FL socle* qui va sur une carte comme un composant CMS, en plus savoir souder ces minuscules petites choses sur un minuscule circuit imprimé pour faire un cordon. D'où l'interêt du cordon associé au Kit, même dans ton cas.
* je ne sais pas si le socle est mâle ou femelle, en général c'est l'âme centrale qui détermine le genre !
Pour info la carte que l'on met à gauche est en réalité une carte MiniPCI-e avec dessus connecté un petite carte fille (BT+Wifi).


----------



## Ibiscus (8 Mars 2017)

La carte du kit OSXWIFI est compatible Sierra, ce n'est pas le cas de ancienne carte wifi vendu en même temps que les Mac Pro par Apple, ainsi que d'autres cartes que l'on trouve encore en occasion sur le marché. 

Spécification AirPort (Wifi) sur Mac Pro 4.1 EFI 5.1 :
Type de carte : AirPort Extreme (0x14E4, 0x111)
Version du programme interne : Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (7.21.171.68.1a5)
Adresse MAC : b8:-------:55
Locale : FCC
Code du pays : X0
Canaux pris en charge : 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 36, 40, 44, 48, 52, 56, 60, 64, 100, 104, 108, 112, 116, 120, 124, 128, 132, 136, 140, 144, 149, 153, 157, 161, 165
Activation à distance sans fil : Géré
AirDrop : Géré
Canal AirDrop : 149
Déverrouillage automatique : Géré
État : Désactivé

Version du logiciel Bluetooth Apple : 5.0.3f1
Matériel, fonctionnalités et réglages :
Nom : Mac Pro de ------
Adresse (URL) : b8---------c-56
Bluetooth faible énergie pris en charge : Oui
Handoff pris en charge : Oui
Instant Hotspot pris en charge : Oui
Fabricant : Broadcom
Transport : USB
Jeu de puces : 20702B0
Version du programme interne : v131 c9230
Alimentation Bluetooth : Activé
Détectable : Activé
Connectable : Oui
Rech. autom. du pointeur : Activé
Réactivation distante : Activé
ID du fournisseur : 0x05AC
Identifiant du produit : 0x828D
Version HCI : 4.0 (0x6)
Révision HCI : 0x240E
Version LMP : 4.0 (0x6)


----------



## iFufutor (15 Mai 2017)

Hello,
J'ai commandé une carte chez OS X Wifi pour mon Mac Pro.
Elle est parfaitement reconnue sous Sierra, Handoff est disponible dans les réglages, par contre, impossible de le faire fonctionner. Il ne voit jamais mon iPhone, mon iPad ou ma montre... C'est assez frustrant.
Tu as réussi à le faire fonctionner correctement ?


----------



## Zenon (27 Octobre 2019)

Hello, je déterre ce topic, ça fait plusieurs années que j'hésite à changer la carte BT, mais ayant pété l'entrée USB un clavier musical (KORG nanokey ST) j'ai besoin d'une connexion BT LE, du coup j'opte pour le dongle Belkin, en espérant que ça marche. Si ça marche, je ferai un retour en mode cowboy, si ça marche pas je viendrai poser quelques questions. Cela dit j'en ai déjà une, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait une solution logiciel pour que ça fonctionne, j'ai téléchargé le continuity activation tool, même si en vrai je n'ai pas besoin de continuity vu que je suis sous sierra. Mais s'il y a un programme à télécharger, merci de me l'indiquer! Bonne soirée à vous!


----------



## Zenon (29 Octobre 2019)

Bon bein je me réponds à moi-même, clé reçue, ne marche pas, elle n'est pas reconnue.


----------



## Zenon (29 Octobre 2019)

Résultat des courses, après avoir téléchargé le hardware io tools, j’ai pu avoir accès au sélecteur de matériel, le dongle était bien reconnu j’ai pu u connecter clavier et magic trackpad 2 sans problème, mais pour mon clavier korg nada, rien, il apparait dans l’utilitaire midi, je clique sur connecter, ça mouline, et bye bye. 
Enfin, m’étant dit que peut-être je pourrais en profiter pour installer continuity, bien mal m’en a pris, ça m’a coûté une réinstallation du système. 

Vu la fréquentation de ce topic, je m’en arrêterai là sinon je ne pourrai pas renvoyer le dongle le temps d’attendre une réponse. 

A bon entendeur


----------



## Locke (29 Octobre 2019)

Zenon a dit:


> Vu la fréquentation de ce topic, je m’en arrêterai là sinon je ne pourrai pas renvoyer le dongle le temps d’attendre une réponse.


Et tu penses qu'il y a beaucoup de membres en possession d'un Mac Pro ? Désolé, mais j'ai le sentiment qu'ils sont 95 % a posséder un MBA, MBP, Mac mini et iMac. Moi-même dans ce contexte, je ne sais pas comment je pourrais te venir en aide ?


----------



## Sly54 (29 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Moi-même dans ce contexte, je ne sais pas comment je pourrais te venir en aide ?


Moi non plus je ne peux pas venir en aide. Mais ça m'intéresse, étant sur un MP (modèle camion, mais MP quand même )


----------



## Zenon (29 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Et tu penses qu'il y a beaucoup de membres en possession d'un Mac Pro ? Désolé, mais j'ai le sentiment qu'ils sont 95 % a posséder un MBA, MBP, Mac mini et iMac. Moi-même dans ce contexte, je ne sais pas comment je pourrais te venir en aide ?


Bah écoute ce topic était fait pour ça, maintenant, si personne n'a de réponse suffit juste de le dire, pas la peine de s'énerver, j'avais juste l'impression de faire un monologue et depuis toutes ces années, je pensais que quelqu'un avait trouvé la solution. 
Bref, inutile de se prendre la tête, à part changer la carte wifi-BT, qui, à mon sens représente quelques prouesses techniques dans lesquelles je ne meurs pas d'envie de me lancer, je constate que depuis, aucune alternative ne semble être proposée. 
Enfin, à lire les commentaires de certaines personnes sur amazon qui ont l'air de dire que ça a marché , impossible de savoir ce qui a concrètement marché pour eux, et bon, les utilisateurs d'amazon ne sont pas souvent des techniciens comme on en trouve par ici . 
C'est dommage. Merci quand même d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre c'est toujours plus appréciable que d'avoir l'impression de parler seul (aucun reproche, c'est juste humain). Pour moi, le MP Camion reste une belle machine, je l'ai depuis 10 ans et il ronronne toujours aussi bien. Je vais à présent me lancer dans une carte vidéo compatible métal, ce sera moins compliqué et peut-être que j'arriverai à upgrader l'OS. Mais ça, c'est un autre topic.


----------



## mariol66 (30 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour, j’ai aussi un MacPro et on est encore quelques uns sur ce forum à en posséder   Par contre je ne pourrait pas t’aider concernant de BT. Par contre pour une carte compatible metal qui te permettra d’aller jusqu’a Mojave, la Sapphire RX 580 pulse 8go est pour moi le meilleur compromis pour nos MacPro, car reconnue nativement par le système et offrant un bon rapport qualité prix.

Pour le BT, ce genre de carte ca ne pourrait pas te convenir ? http://www.osxwifi.com/product/mac-...94360cd-802-11-a-b-g-n-ac-with-bluetooth-4-0/ bon ok, le prix, ca fait mal


----------



## Sly54 (30 Octobre 2019)

mariol66 a dit:


> Pour le BT, ce genre de carte ca ne pourrait pas te convenir ? http://www.osxwifi.com/product/mac-...94360cd-802-11-a-b-g-n-ac-with-bluetooth-4-0/ bon ok, le prix, ca fait mal


J'avais aussi repéré cette carte (indiquée dans d'autres fils), mais comme tu dis le prix fait mal mais il y avait aussi l'installation de la carte qui n'est pas hyper évidente. Même si c'est bien détaillé…


----------



## Zenon (30 Octobre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'avais aussi repéré cette carte (indiquée dans d'autres fils), mais comme tu dis le prix fait mal mais il y avait aussi l'installation de la carte qui n'est pas hyper évidente. Même si c'est bien détaillé…


C'est la question que je me posais, je ne l'avais pas vue celle-là, mais si c'est encore un truc où il faut tout démonter pour tout remonter en passant par des petits espaces avec mes gros doigts de bourrin, ça va me refroidir. Le prix est effectivement rédhibitoire, mais si ça permet de garder quelques longueurs d'avance sur les prochains OS c'est pas inintéressant. Je vais chercher un tuto pour voir comment elle s'installe, merci en tout cas Mariol.


----------



## Locke (30 Octobre 2019)

Zenon a dit:


> Bah écoute ce topic était fait pour ça, maintenant, si personne n'a de réponse suffit juste de le dire, pas la peine de s'énerver


J'aimerais comprendre...


Locke a dit:


> Et tu penses qu'il y a beaucoup de membres en possession d'un Mac Pro ? Désolé, mais j'ai le sentiment qu'ils sont 95 % a posséder un MBA, MBP, Mac mini et iMac. Moi-même dans ce contexte, je ne sais pas comment je pourrais te venir en aide ?


...il est où mon état d'énervement ?


----------



## Zenon (30 Octobre 2019)

Bein écoute, j’ai dû me tromper mais j’ai senti une pointe d’agacement dans ta réponse, je te présente donc mes excuses si c’est une erreur de ma part.


----------



## mariol66 (30 Octobre 2019)

Peu-être que ça pourra t'aider ou du moins t'éclairer
https://forums.macrumors.com/thread...orking-on-mac-pro-2010-keep-updating.1748061/

Depuis que je suis passé à Mojave, ma carte wifi ne fonctionne plus, Apple n'ayant pas intégré les drivers de cette carte sur 10.14, j'avais commencé à suivre ce post pour trouver une carte de remplacement et tant qu'à faire bénéficier des dernières technologies mais effectivement le prix de ces cartes m'ont refroidis et dans mon cas, pour le moment j'arrive à m'en passer.


----------



## Inapurna (30 Octobre 2019)

Je me permets d'intervenir 
Je compte aussi installer une carte Wifi + Bluetooth compatible avec le Mac Pro camion (2010). J'ai suivis ce tutoriel https://www.crystalidea.com/blog/classic-mac-pro-wifi-bluetooth-upgrade , Les pièces détachées sont commandées (va falloir patienter avant qu'elles arrivent à destination) et j'en avais pour 63 euros au total. Dès que j'aurai reçu toutes les pièces et les assemblé, je verrai si ça fonctionne.


----------



## mariol66 (30 Octobre 2019)

Très interessant, tiens nous au courant stp


----------



## Zenon (30 Octobre 2019)

Apparemment il faudra jouer du fer à souder si j’ai bien compris... et j’ai pas ça sous la main[emoji24]


----------



## mariol66 (30 Octobre 2019)

Regarde "l'Update Septembre 2019" apparemment non si du commande ce kit en plus


----------



## Zenon (31 Octobre 2019)

J'avais pas vu, merci mais du coup y a un truc que je ne comprends pas, c'est la carte qui est vendue ce prix là? Auquel cas qu'est-ce qui explique la différence de prix avec celles à 180 $?


----------



## Inapurna (31 Octobre 2019)

Comprends pas non plus comment le kit Wifi & Bluetooth peut être vendu à prix d'or pour une malheureuse carte et quelques câbles


----------



## Ibiscus (3 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Sur le fil de 2017, je pense que tout a été dit : retour d'expérience, et mes photos avant et après la modification sont toujours en ligne. À l'époque cela m'avait coûté 111 € environ. Si cela peut vous être utile.
https://forums.macg.co/threads/wifi-ac-bt-4-0-sur-mac-pro-4-1-5-1.1248707/#post-13127034


----------



## Ibiscus (3 Novembre 2019)

Ho pardon, je n'avais pas lu la première page qui contient les informations du fil de 2017 car il en est la continuité si j'ai bien compris. Pour le prix c'est peut-être le taux de change qui fait cette augmentation de prix ?


----------



## Inapurna (4 Novembre 2019)

Premier retour, carte Wifi & Bluetooth montée et détectée par Catalina, le Wifi fonctionne bien (je n'ai pas testé le débit), le Bluetooth n'a pas été testé car manque le rallonge d'antenne. L'installation n'était pas une partie de plaisir, fallait faire attention aux connecteurs Wifi/Bluetooth et y aller calmement.... Une belle bête quand même ce Mac Pro 5,1


----------



## YVesant (4 Janvier 2020)

Inapurna a dit:


> Je me permets d'intervenir
> Je compte aussi installer une carte Wifi + Bluetooth compatible avec le Mac Pro camion (2010). J'ai suivis ce tutoriel https://www.crystalidea.com/blog/classic-mac-pro-wifi-bluetooth-upgrade , Les pièces détachées sont commandées (va falloir patienter avant qu'elles arrivent à destination) et j'en avais pour 63 euros au total. Dès que j'aurai reçu toutes les pièces et les assemblé, je verrai si ça fonctionne.


ou Avez-vous acheter les pièces?svp


----------



## Inapurna (6 Janvier 2020)

YVesant a dit:


> ou Avez-vous acheter les pièces?svp



Les pièces ont été achetées sur ebay et le délai de livraison est plutôt long


----------



## brubru (16 Novembre 2022)

_Je me permets d'utiliser ce fil de conversation ci car le probleme peut etre plus général. _

J'ai acheté le kit OSXWIFI pour installer une nouvelle carte wifi / bluetooth. Ok c'est un peu cher mais je ne me voyais pas souder des trucs... L'installation se fait un peu du bout des doigts mais ça fonctionne ! 

Depuis hier, la carte wifi n'est plus reconnue (symbole wifi grisé, "aucun matériel installé" quand on clique dessus).

Ca me l'avait déjà fait cet été : j'avais réinitialisé la NVRAM et le SMC, et passé un coup d'air comprimé histoire d'évacuer des poussières. Et ça avait refonctionné au redémarrage : j'avais retrouvé les fonctions wifi, airdrop, etc

Là, à nouveau, plus rien ! 
J'ai refait ces manoeuvres et la carte wifi reste grisée. Visuellement, rien ne semble débranché.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?


----------

